# pretty in pink



## stonedsmithy (Mar 13, 2007)

one of my outdoor girls


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 13, 2007)

those are some lovely plants
.. nice coloring to the pistils on the first pic.. what strain is it?

anyways welcome to MP!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2007)

*Damn mang i'd hit that for sure.   Nice pics and great color on those buds. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 13, 2007)

that color is amazing. Makes us drool.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Mar 13, 2007)

hey cheers all wait till i get a pic of big birtha its the same strain as this one which is pretty n pink (indica strain) but its massive the stalk is almost as fat as a coke can an aim hoping to get close to a pound off her that will make u drool haha


----------

